# 1990 Maxima rough idle



## 90nisa (Mar 21, 2005)

My $400 maxima (300K miles) might be finally biting the dust. I was told it might be an electrical problem and since I had noticed the lights on the dash for the radio and a/c would go out and come back on for no reason am thinking they might be on to something. However, I thought I would ask the pros. The car just started running rough like it is not getting enough gas or something. I belive the fuel filter was checked. My son said it is worse when the car has been sitting out in the sun. Any idea how much it would cost to have this repaired. I hate to let the poor thing go seeing how it managed to survive a 5 mile trip last year with no oil thanks to Firestone not putting the oil back in before letting us drive off, but then again I guess I have gotten my moneys worth out of it.


----------

